# la quinta forca...



## sept69

hola companys.
Quan hom diu.. "buf això està a la quinta forca.." és que es refereix a que està molt lluny, això és evident... però algú em sabria dir d'on ve aquesta dita? se suposa que hi han 4 forques que estàn a prop però i la quinta? com es possible que 4 estiguin a prop i la quinta no? o es que 4 estàn en un mateix poble i la quinta està en un altre vés a saber.. vaya avui tinc poca feina es veu


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Pel que tinc entès a Barcelona hi havia 4 forques a les portes de la ciutat (als quatre punts cardinals), i la cinquena estava extramurs de la ciutat, en una cruïlla de camins més aviat allunyada.

Cal tenir en compte que en les èpoques d'on ve la dita, la gent anava a presenciar les execucions, com un espectacle més o menys edificant, però si més no, gratuït. Així la gent, per dir que una cosa quedava molt lluny i més aviat aïllada, va començar a dir que era a la quinta forca !!!  

Salut !!!


----------



## sept69

megane_wang said:


> Hola !
> 
> Pel que tinc entès a Barcelona hi havia 4 forques a les portes de la ciutat (als quatre punts cardinals), i la cinquena estava extramurs de la ciutat, en una cruïlla de camins més aviat allunyada.
> 
> Cal tenir en compte que en les èpoques d'on ve la dita, la gent anava a presenciar les execucions, com un espectacle més o menys edificant, però si més no, gratuït. Així la gent, per dir que una cosa quedava molt lluny i més aviat aïllada, varen començar a dir que era a la quinta forca !!!
> 
> Salut !!!


 
Ostres megane.. que bé! moltes gràcies, m'has ajudat molt!!


----------



## Manda

que sinistre...... xD no en tenia ni idea.


----------



## jmx

L'explicació de Megane Wang es interessant, però aquesta mena d'històries són poc fiables. He trobat això ... 





> El quinto pino (algo muy lejos), era originalmente un madrileñismo, y representaba que a principios del siglo XVIII plantaron cinco frondosos pinos en el paseo de Recoletos y su extensión septentrional (el actual Paseo de la Castellana). El quinto pino estaba lejísimos (por los actuales Nuevos Ministerios), y muchas parejas lo aprovechaban para tener lances románticos.


 (font : http://www.glosas.net/glosas/archives/cat_el_saber_no_ocupa.htm) 

... i francament em costa molt pensar que totes dues versions siguin veritat. Possiblement cap ho és.


----------



## sept69

Gràcies jmartins! es una altre versió la qual no deixa de ser interessant, prenc nota.

bon dia tingueu


----------



## chics

Bon dia!!!

També existeix l'expresió "engegar a la forca", d'on va venir "engegar a la quinta forca" (com "m'importa un pebrot", "m'importen TRES pebrots") que vol dir el mateix que engegar a fer punyetes.

Veieu que diem _quinta_ i no _cinquena_ per què sona més contundent, tal vegada pel mateix motiu que no diem _la segona_ o _la tercera_ (?).

Però sembla ser que en algun moment a Barcelona sí que hi va haver cinc forques, i la cinquena es referiria a la més allunyada, és clar, que a més resulta que estava extramurs. Al barri de Sants diuen que estava a Can Tunis, però també hi ha qui la ubica a La Sagrera, que ells ja tenen la Font del Gat!

Potser simplement ve de que, si t'han enviat cinc vegades a la forca (o a la merda, o a fer punyetes) i sumes els recorreguts, doncs ja estàs molt lluny! A la quinta forca. I per què no la sexta o la quarta? És un dir...

En fi. Bon dia i bona hora.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola,



> ... i francament em costa molt pensar que totes dues versions siguin veritat. Possiblement cap ho és.


 
La informació sobre la quinta forca és més que fiable perquè l'origen no és tan antic (s.XIX). El meu comentari venia d'un article d'en Joan Amades, i també escoltada a en *Josep Mª Huertas, autor de "Mites i gent de Barcelona",* obra de la qual podeu trobar un tast en aquest article, que trobo interessant. 

No recordava l'indret concret, però* la quinta forca es va construir al turó de la Trinitat*, ben bé "a la quinta forca" de la ciutat tal com existia el s.XIX.

Salut, gent !


----------



## chics

En tot cas a Barcelona. Fins on arriba aquesta expressió? Geogràficament, vull dir. Cap a Tarragona ho dieu? Ho enteneu? A València? A les illes?

Teniu algun altre lloc llunyà "real"? (No val dir que Cristo va predre l'espardenya a Reus  ) com una forca, un pi o altre arbre, etc.

Salut!!!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Moltes vegades quan em pregunten per alguna adreça on s'ha d'anar dic: "Mare meva, això està a Reus!". La veritat, no sé perquè dic "està a Reus" m'agrada com sona "Reus", curt però fort. No hi ha res d'especial en la frase però quan ho dic vull dir que està molt lluny com per anar-hi a peu, és clar.

L'explicació de la megane_wang m'agrada. Encara que no fos certa, m'agrada pensar que va ser així... és com el Timbaler del Bruc, m'agrada pensar que si en comptes de tocar el timbal s'hagués tocat els collons ara tots parlariem francés.  (Que tampoc no hi ha res de dolent, no em malinterpreteu, que sou uns bandarres!  )

Salut.

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Ja sé que és castellà, però com a curiositat, i per si algú en coneix una de semblant, una amiga argentina diu que una cosa llunyana "está en la loma del caño" (pel que entenc, una mena de turonet on hi havia una font).




> ... com el Timbaler del Bruc, m'agrada pensar que si en comptes de tocar el timbal s'hagués tocat els c***... .


I ara !! en aquesta actitud la censura hauria fet treure les estàtues commemoratives i llavors, on dimonis celebraríem el sarau de la fira del Timbaler??...  (per cert, d'origen recent, però recomanable)

Salut !!!


----------



## Mph redux

Hola, 
Algú sap d'on ve l'expressió "està a la quinta forca" (està molt lluny d'aquí) ?

la utilitzeu?


slts

mph


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon vespre!

Acabo de fer una mica de recerca a l'Alcover Moll, però no hi ha cap explicació sobre "la quinta forca". Al Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia sí, però: QuintaForca No sé fins a quin punt té relació amb el "quinto pino" castellà.

Dir-te que jo sí que ho dic moltíssim, això de "a la quinta forca". De vegades, per expressar que una cosa està no només lluny, sinó també en un lloc apartat, també faig servir "On Jesucrist va perdre l'espardenya".

"Enviar algú a la forca" és engegar-lo, si no m'equivoco.


----------



## Mph redux

interessant...
ara que hi penso, una "forca" pot ser l'eina de pagès o "la forca" un mètode d'execució de condemnats a mort. 
em pregunto si aquest aquesta expressió prové d'un o de l'altre...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em fa l'efecte que més aviat de la forca per a les execucions, no?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

En aquest thread se'n va parlar i sembla que sí que ve de les forques de les execucions.

Bona nit!

(Nota del moderador: Degut a la identitat de temàtica, he fusionat les dues discussions en el mateix fil, de manera que ja no té sentit l'enllaç i l'he desactivat, però gràcies igualment).


----------



## Heiwajin

Al camp de tarragona si que hi ha arribat l'expressió de "la quinta forca" tot i que no et sabria dir si és una cosa recent (via TV3) o ja fa més anys que es diu per aquí. També es diu que una cosa està a "fer punyetes" (en aquest cas no s'hi envia ningú)



> Moltes vegades quan em pregunten per alguna adreça on s'ha d'anar dic: "Mare meva, això està a Reus!".



M'ha fet molta gràcia això de Reus! Dir-ho aquí no tindria gaire sentit que es digui! 


No sé si hi estarà relacionat però, heu sentit a parlar de la "quinta província"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Heiwajin said:


> No sé si hi estarà relacionat però, heu sentit a parlar de la "quinta província"?


 
I tant! Tot i que fa temps que no ho sentia! Com s'ho prenen, però, els tortosins? És despectiu o motiu d'orgull ser de la "quinta província"? 

De tota manera, em fa tot l'efecte que aquesta denominació no ve per la llunyania de Tortosa, sinó perquè les províncies de Catalunya (segons l'ordenament territorial espanyol) són quatre.

Petons!


----------



## Tige

Un altra manera de dir-ho: la quinta "bisqüerna"... No sé com escriure-ho perquè no ho he trobat, però l'última vegada que vaig estar al meu poble (Franja Sud), una veïna em va dir: "Tan prompte estàs aquí com a la quinta bisqüerna"... Ho heu sentit alguna vegada? Jo no ho havia sentit mai...


----------



## Mei

Tige said:


> Un altra manera de dir-ho: la quinta "bisqüerna"... No sé com escriure-ho perquè no ho he trobat, però l'última vegada que vaig estar al meu poble (Franja Sud), una veïna em va dir: "Tan prompte estàs aquí com a la quinta bisqüerna"... Ho heu sentit alguna vegada? Jo no ho havia sentit mai...



No, mai... no em sona gens. 

Mei


----------

